# Poor Puffin



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My 18 month old girl rat Puffin is having a large tumor removed tomorrow. My poor baby, I am sooo scared for her.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Awww hun... Sending positive vibes your way. (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck Puffin! She should be fine if she is generally ok and you have a rat savvy vet. xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys x

I am going to be a complete mess untill it is over.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Thanks guys x
> 
> I am going to be a complete mess untill it is over.


Of course you will but you know you can talk to us if you need to. x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Of course you will but you know you can talk to us if you need to. x


^^ Yeah what she said!! But usually there are no problems with rats so she should be back on her paws soon! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

niki87 said:


> ^^ Yeah what she said!! But usually there are no problems with rats so she should be back on her paws soon! xx


Exactly! Im sure she will be fine! xxx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, its nice to know there are people here for me.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Thanks guys, its nice to know there are people here for me.


Always! xxx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope everything goes ok keep us posted on how Puffin is doing


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Morning all, today is the big day for my Puffy. I am gona get some porridge ready for her breakfast and cause she gona go through a lot today, she can have some toast aswell.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck Puffin! Hope it goes smoothly so will look eagerly this evening to see how she got on! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I am gona call the vets at 3.00 to see how it has went but I at the moment I cant stop thinking that the phone is gona go and be told that she has passed away.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Woah that gave me a scare...misread that as she HAD passed away! If she's got through this far she is even more likely to make it. Still thinking of her. Tbh but I dropped my bro off early at my parents and didn't hang about cos I wanted to checkif she was OK  xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

How is ahe doing? xxx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I just got home about 10 mins ago from picking Puffin up at the vets and she is doing great. She came through the surgery fine and the vet says it was a very easy removal but I have also been told not to be suprised if it comes back. If it comes back it will not be operated again. I am not think about that now tho, I am just sooo happy that my girl is ok:thumbup:.

I dont think she even knows anything has happened lol she is in her normal cage with her sisters and at the moment she seems more interested in is getting her grub:thumbup:.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Everyone on here has been so nice and concerned for my girl, thank you very much.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

:thumbup: Brilliant news....well done Puffin!! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Im soo glad shes okay! I have been chewing my nails for you all day!:thumbup:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> I dont think she even knows anything has happened lol she is in her normal cage with her sisters and at the moment she seems more interested in is getting her grub:thumbup:.


They do recover remarkably quickly when the food comes out, don't they?! 
Glad she's all okay x


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

So glad everything went ok and Puffin is on the mend :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Last night went very smoothly. She gave herself a very good clean but didnt pick at her wound at all so I think its going to be a quick recovery.

Will try and get a photo of the happy little girl at some point today.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Here is a wee pic of Puffin looking great after her tumor removal yesterday.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh she's beautiful and looks bright!!! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I cant believe it, Puffins tumor is coming back and the vet refuses to operate on her again.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

OH NO!! Really sorry to hear that  Are vets allowed to refuse??? What is his reason?? She did so well the last time what makes him think she wont be ok this time?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun thats awful! Are you able to go to another rodent specialist vet? They might? Could it be that they missed a bit of it? 

Yes they are allowed to refuse. If they think it is just gonna keep coming back. 

Am so sorry!! xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh dear, poor Puffin. I had some girls that all passed from mammary tumors and sadly once they started to develop it just continued one after another.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I'm sorry. Poor puffin. (((((hugs))))) xxxxxx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

How is Puffin?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Puffin is great and the tumor doesnt seem to affect her at all. It was the same with the last one and the only reason we got it removed was because of the rate it was growing. Im gona see if I can get another vet to remove this one but if not then think all I can do is hope that its gona be slow growing.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh brilliant news Puffin is OK. Really hope it is slow growing and you can get it removed!! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sadly I cannot find another vet who will operate on her and the tumor is growing very fast. I think all I can do is enjoy the time I have left with her.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Oh no im so sorry. (((((hugs))))) xxxxxxxx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:O hugs! Poor you and Puffin!! Enjoy whatever time you have left with her hun, having the earlier tumour removed has given her time that she didn't have. Spoil her rotten while you have her.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. Trust me this girl of mine is gona be soo spoilt.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry hun. She is a lucky girl to have you as a mummy! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thought I would just give a wee update on Puffin. Puffin is still ok but her tumor has grown quite a bit since I last wrote on this thread, she has also slowed down quite a bit aswell but I dont know if thats to do with her age. She has always had loads more energy than her sister Dappy but now they are about the same and dont spend as much time getting into mischeif anymore. Today I am going to rearrange their cage and see if I can make it a little more easier for Puff to get around. I will also get my sewing machine out and see if I can make some comfy beds for them that can sit on the floor of their cage.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Thought I would just give a wee update on Puffin. Puffin is still ok but her tumor has grown quite a bit since I last wrote on this thread, she has also slowed down quite a bit aswell but I dont know if thats to do with her age. She has always had loads more energy than her sister Dappy but now they are about the same and dont spend as much time getting into mischeif anymore. Today I am going to rearrange their cage and see if I can make it a little more easier for Puff to get around. I will also get my sewing machine out and see if I can make some comfy beds for them that can sit on the floor of their cage.


Awww bless her. Give her a cuggle from me


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Will do Nikki.


----------

